# Bossman Boats



## silentrunner (May 27, 2008)

Can anyone provide some info on Bossman Boats.  Are they good boats?  Anyone own one that can provide some feed back.


----------



## Redfarm5 (Apr 3, 2015)

I was looking for the same info, but not much out there. Looking at a used Beavertail and can't help, but notice the similarities with the hull design of the Tortuga.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm right there with you guys. I can't even find a used Bossman, they don't exist. I hope that is a good thing. Good price and I like the lockable rod storage in the gunnel.


----------



## brennanduhon (Feb 13, 2014)

You could also look at Fly Boatworks, they also have the lockable rod boxes. I currently have a boat being fabricated with Fly Boatworks. They are a little bit more expensive but very high quality. When I was searching for boats I also looked at the bossman due to the rod boxes. Unfortunately they didn't have one in my region to wet test. I also like the Fly Boatworks offset side console vs the offset center.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I was looking for the same info, but not much out there. Looking at a used Beavertail and can't help, but notice the similarities with the hull design of the Tortuga.


Quite a bit of info if you use the search function on this forum:

Oldest Posts 1st...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1342749090/0

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377127438/5#5

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1378472264/3#3

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1405287056/9#9

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1368214462/0

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1393205642/12#12

I would call Bossman directly and see if they will allow you to contact some of the current owners for their exeriences.. Better yet, go to one of the Bossman tournaments and talk some owners in person.. Guys love to talk about their skiffs..

Good Luck...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I have a hard time supporting a company that runs fish displacement tournaments in an obviously stressed and dying fishery just to line their pockets with money.


----------



## Solsticefishing (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all boat companies have sponsored tournaments and don't know of any that have lined there pockets by doing such. Hellsbay was and maybe still is involved with Fishstock so you may have to change that profile pic


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

My [smiley=2cents.gif]....CPR tournaments ONLY !!!!!!!!!!!!! There is NO  REASON, other than SHOWING OFF  for "the crowd" .(Yes , I understand the excitement factor & entertainment); to stress OUR (everyone's) fisheries.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

A little off topic, but...
With the wetland loss here in Louisiana, our fisheries are stressed, but I don't see how tournaments hurt.

Here's a link to a tournament series put on by the LDWF which greatly enhances their tagging program.

http://www.lasaltwaterseries.com/

Check out the sponsor page: Shimano, Yeti, Costa, Mirrolure, and CCA

I'm not sure if it's done in Florida, but every summer in Louisiana, Mississippi, and Texas the CCA puts on their own tournament, which is not catch and release, with quite a few industry sponsors. This is done as a membership drive.
Big sponsors: Mercury, Nautic Star, Chevy, and Costa

http://ccastar.com/

Anything that gets people fishing is a good thing in my book, as long as all laws and regulations are followed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

> I have a hard time supporting a company that runs fish displacement tournaments in an obviously stressed and dying fishery just to line their pockets with money.


I can 100% understand why ppl are not fan of weigh-in style tournaments. But the above statement is like saying Your not going to support HB or MBC because the have guide programs that support guides who we all have seen doing there daily fillet fest at JB's. And idk if your referring to Richard making money off the tourney or from advertising at the tourney. I'm pretty sure it's 100% money back to the people fishing. And then he donates a boat. So I'm not sure how much money he's lining his pockets with. 

As we can all see Bossman got there hull design from someoneelse. But they didn't take the fit and finish too. Now it's up to you if you think and cheaper price tag can offset that or not. To me it's hard to drop new HB kinda money. So it was either new Bossman or used HB. I just so happen to find a used one cheap.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh... And against everyone's belief. It looks the the ML Reds are making their way back to the lagoon after being released. With some where around 100 reds released. There has already been 4 recaught. All back in the lagoon.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The lagoon is a unique fishery. If you look at it as a whole it's a fairly small fishery that sees a tremendous amount of pressure on a daily basis. This comes from both the rec and commercial guys. It has natural boundaries with a very limited supply of new water from the north. I bring this up because there are not a lot of new fish coming in daily from the ocean. Most of the fish are resident fish that get hammered day in and day out their entire lives. That provides enough stress on them that they don't behave normally. Anyone that has fished the lagoon with regularity knows how a lagoon red acts compared to reds in othe parts of the state. Tournaments that promote displacement disrupt the normal cycle of these fish to a greater extent. When fish are removed from their schools and dropped off 10 miles away when they would otherwise be breeding is a problem. Tournaments in the lagoon should be kept to a CPR limitation to minimize our impact. 
Honestly what's the point of a weigh in tournament? Pay the guy or gal that happens to catch the biggest fish that day? Proof has to be with the biggest half dead fish that gets weighed in. I guess I don't see the point in turning fishing into a competition that negatively impacts the resource.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ Nice! 
The Lagoon is an awesome fishery and people take it for granted. It is slowly deteriorating and one day we won't have to worry about the tournaments. It's eventually going to become a NMZ area..


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They take it for granted and they take advantage of it.


----------



## Solsticefishing (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't think anyone can argue the pressure that the lagoon receives has increased with the population. But it is also hard to argue the scientific proof that fished being released in tournaments return to the lagoon. The only guaranteed thing is if fishermen keep fighting amongst there selves it will be closed to all.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wish this would get back on topic, Does anyone own a Bossman Tailspotter Tournament? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

My buddy has one. Not the guide but the original with the locking rod lockers. He got it late last year. It's been a good boat. Like I said... The hull design is similar to a HB with the spray rails. I Would compare it to a 18' waterman without sponsons. The fit and finish isn't near as nice but it is by no means bad. The only thing I don't really like about it is the drop in buckets for the hatches. You can remove them to get under the cap. It just makes the storage smaller than it could be because you have to be able to remove them from the hatch lids. All in all I think it's a good skiff. Especially for the price point. I've said it in other forms. Richard has been nothing but nice to work with and any problems with the skiff have been addressed amedietly. All though I do know of one customer that is not happy from with his skiff he bought back in 12'.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Tailspotter was on my short list as well. I've heard good and bad about Bossman, more good than bad, but due to the distance from where I live I'd rather go for as much of a sure thing as possible. It looks like a nice skiff for the price range it's in and if I lived in central Florida I would have given them very strong consideration. Have you called them or gone to look at them? Not positive, but I'm pretty sure they have demo models. Then you'll get to weigh for yourself the pros and cons of the skiff and the company.


----------

